# Sighted in!



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As most of ya'll are wearily aware, I've been working on an old Super Blackhawk. Bottom line, front sight was too short. Gunsmith replaced it with another, it too, too short. So, my gunsmith asked for some of my reloads and said he would make a new front sight blade, mill off the old blade and pin in the new one. And, he would regulate the sights for my ammunition.

This the gun in question:










Saturday, at twenty-five yarda, my first ten round group was one inch to the right, at three-o'clock. I estimated two clicks left windage was needed, so took the old Army practice of doubling my estimate and took four clicks left.

Next ten rounds one inch left, so came back two right, and Bingo!, centered.

I'm a happy shooter.

Bob Wright


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That is a nice looking toy Bob.

Enjoy it. 

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking revolver there Bob.:drooling:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That is _very_ nice. I'm dying to shoot my new blackhawk. I have to wait for it some more, though...stooopid California.:smt076


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Great Gun!

Those grips look good, too!

Who made them for you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> Great Gun!
> 
> Those grips look good, too!
> 
> Who made them for you, if you don't mind me asking?


Not at all, I'm always glad to talk guns.

The grips are walnut, from (now defunct) Lett Custom grips. They were the original suppliers to Ruger for grips.

Bob Wright


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Lett Grips*

You said Lett is now out of business....Bummer.

Those are pretty grips. Enjoy! :smt023


----------

